# Can you find her..........



## AvPKenpo (Sep 17, 2002)

For an added touch turn up the volume, it's faint, but the low murmur
you
hear was what got the photographer's attention first.


This is pretty neat. Apparently the owners of this house had been seeing
images and hearing voices for quite a while. They did some research and
found that a lady once lived in the house who lost her husband during
the
civil war. Legend says that she used to sit at the table and look across
the
fields in anticipation of her loved one returning home. He never came.

So,they say she still waits. They caught this photo of what they claim
to be
her.

This one was wild and a little spooky once you find the ghost in the
picture.
It took me a few seconds to find it, but when you do, it just stands
out.
Like one of those optical illusions.  To save you some time, CONCENTRATE
around the table.

Best not to focus too much on one spot. Look around the table and toward
the
window.  Click on the link below for the picture. Best to enlarge.

I know its not humor but enjoy......



table.......


----------



## Seig (Sep 17, 2002)

That just earned you one butt kicking from me and then one from Tess...or vice versa!:cuss:


----------



## chufeng (Sep 17, 2002)

Not Humor ???

I think it's a riot !!!

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## tonbo (Sep 17, 2002)

Saw it.....seen it before.

First time I studied that picture, it took one of my nine lives away rather quickly.....not to mention one from the lady in the cubicle next to mine, who heard the lovely "music", since I had my speakers turned up.

 

Peace--


----------



## J-kid (Sep 17, 2002)

lol glade to see that picture again/!


----------



## lifewise (Sep 17, 2002)

Concentrating on the table REALLY helps!!!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Roland (Sep 17, 2002)

But it is pretty funny when you see someone else's reaction to it!!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 17, 2002)

oh my freakin god!

do NOT do this to someone who is home alone at night with an overactive imagination to begin with!  

Especially when said person has a rather sharp feline sitting on her lap! I have claw marks running from thigh to ankle from when I jumped out of my chair and unseated the cat.  Kitties do not like being suddenly jettisoned from comfortable perches. <grin>

-Nightingale

...not afraid of the picture, but the adrenaline rush will have me up all night mentally making footsteps out of those random house settling noises... sigh... and I was gonna actually try to get some rest tonight and go to bed early. oh well.  

<grin>


----------



## AvPKenpo (Sep 19, 2002)

Any time I need to brighten my day I am going  to come here and read these posts.  I can just imagine a cat becoming a projectile.

  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Michael


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Sep 19, 2002)

How could You, I got everyone at work freaked when that went off. LMAO!!


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 19, 2002)

"There's an old saying in Tennessee -- I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee -- that says: Fool me once, shame on :uhohh: shame on you.  Fool me  you can't get fooled again." 
:rofl:


----------



## Kong (Sep 20, 2002)

damn:rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 1, 2003)

A bump for JudoKid


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 2, 2003)

That made me jump... I knew it was coming, but it still made me jump.



Alright, I'm finding you and... grrrrrrrr...

(Cliarlaoch goes off into a corner to sulk)


----------

